# Extreme Leather Upholstery and Carpet Cleaning



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Lately we have been getting some extremely worn and tired interiors from customers. Customers have been bringing us cars that they would like to sell or just bring some life back into, hence paint corrections and now even interior corrections. On the below examples we tried just about everything on them. We even used steam, however we achieved the best results with the tools listed below.










Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Ultra Interior Brush for Orbital Polishers
Uber Microfiber Applicator Pad
Uber Interior Microfiber Towel
1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner

*Description: *1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner is a concentrated deep cleaning detergent that removes stubborn grime, grease, scuff marks, stains, soot and polish residue without harsh or abrasive cleaners.

Use on the dashboard, steering wheel, shift knob, arm rests, finished leather and pedals. Leaves a clean, no-shine finish.

- Removes stubborn grime from all interior trim
- Removes scuff marks
- Non-caustic formula won't harm surface
- Leaves an anti-static finish

1Z einszett Leather Care

*Description: *1Z einszett Leather Care is specifically formulated for treating both semi-aniline and pigmented leather. einszett worked with local European leather suppliers to produce a product that effectively cleans the surface, removes oxidation, and maintains the suppleness of the finish without it looking unnaturally glossy or greasy. In addition, einszett Leather Care does not leave a powdery residue around the stitching, does not clog the pores of perforated leather, does not contain harsh chemicals that can strip the pigmented dye, and has a pleasant fragrance. The overall objective is to maintain the appearance of the leather as it was the day it came out of the factory.

- Cleans, conditions and protects in one simple step
- Restores suppleness to dry leather
- Can be used on leather saddles, boots and furniture
- Grease free, natural finish
- Pleasant lavender and sandalwood fragrance

*Helpful Hints:* Since the leather hide has a clear coat finish, when treating the leather, you are actually treating the clear coat and not the actual leather hide so you'll need to use a product that is formulated to treat the clear coat and not the hide itself as with 'unfinished' aniline leather.

Products specifically formulated to treat the finished coating contain special cleaners that remove oxidation, grime, body oils and sweat salt while conditioners maintain the flexibility of the finish so that the leather remains supple, not dry and brittle. (above from 1Z einszett USA)

*Subject:* Lexus LX470 - a daily driven vehicle that sees off road use.
*Requirements: *Interior Correction - The customer gave us the okay to go extreme on the interior. He wanted to see if we could get it to "LIKE New" condition, he had already planned on picking up new leather skins for it.

Just so you know its the real deal off road set up (full write up coming soon)









Let's take a look at what these products can do.

Griot's 3 inch was set between speed 5 and 6 throughout the complete process on the leather. Very little pressure was used to clean up the leather.










50/50 shot of the what the Griot's 3 inch with the Uber Ultra Brush Attachment and 1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner can do.

Rear seat shots you can see the difference between the seat on the left and the middle seat









The contrast between the left and right is noticeable 

















Close up









Before: Driver's seat

















This here is a side by side shot of the driver's seat. If you take a look you will see a drastic difference. Just in case you didn't know the left side is clean and the right side years of built up dirt, grime, grease.









A 50/50 shot of the center console

















This is a close up shot of the center console. You really never realize how dirty it can get.









No words really needed at this point we know the formula works. Armrest shots

Before









50/50









Afters: The interior came out great with the tools and products above. The customer was trilled with the results and will no longer need to pick up replacement leather skins for his LX.

Leather was finished off with 1Z einszett Leather Care

































































Next example:

Subject: Lexus IS300
Requirements: Prep the car for sale - do what you can to improve the resale value - (full write up soon)










Griot's 









50//50 shots of the driver's side bolster









50//50 shots of the driver's side seat - as you can see the products used are safe on vented seats

















50/50 shot of the driver's side seat back









Close up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

50/50 on the center armrest

















We also used the Uber Ultra Soft Brush Attachment on the carpets.

Griot's 3 inch was set between speed 5 and 6 throughout the complete process on the carpets/mats. Light to moderate pressure was used to clean up the mats/carpets.

Before - Grease, grime, dirt, were all present. The Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher, Uber Ultra Soft Brush Attachment, and 1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner were used to clean it all up. 

















After - all cleaned up but just one spot - still a very big improvement.









After shots - 

































*Important Notes:* You can damage the leather by going thru the clear coat with the machine (very much like paint), so make sure you take EXTREME CAUTION when working with the tools above - primarily the Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher and Uber Ultra Soft Brush Attachment

The above was for coated leather. * Please NOTE* this is* NOT* for suede, alcantara, or non coated leather.

You can buy this complete kit by Clicking Here


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Interesting, Phil, I wasn't sure the 1Z deep plastic cleaner was safe for leather. Will definitely give this a try.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

sure thing for tougher stains the deep cleaner works great as you can see from the DIY


----------



## ericmack459 (Aug 31, 2013)

Really awesome!


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 50/50 on the center armrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does this compare to Leather Master products?


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Really amazing results. Would you say that the Einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner is stronger than an All Purpose Cleaner? Seems stronger, but safer?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

you still need to be careful with the plastic deep cleaner, I always tell people to try in a test spot first, its a good idea not to spray directly on the surface, spray on the towel or brush attachment.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Excellent work again Phil. Those owners must have been thrilled to get that 'new car' look again.


----------



## Hitlayers (Mar 21, 2018)

Very nice! Glad I checked before posting a cleaning question, thanks!


----------

